# ACH-47



## Yakpilot (Feb 19, 2007)

Last note …. We have something in common…. I was an AH 47 crew chief …. DS vet…

Just so you know….


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Yakpilot
> Last note …. We have something in common…. I was an AH 47 crew chief …. DS vet…
> 
> I was a Blackhawk Crewchief. Over 1500 flight hours and 650 combat flight hours.
> ...


Busted....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2007)

Yakpilot said:


> Last note …. We have something in common…. I was an AH 47 crew chief …. DS vet…



I was a Blackhawk Crewchief. Over 1500 flight hours and 650 combat flight hours.

Are you sure you dont mean CH-47. Only 4 AH-47s were made and they were discontinued from service in Aug. 1967. And only SN 64-13149 survived the war.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2007)

Okay and Les of Primus Post is supposed to be below my last post...


----------

